# Side Slide Insulation



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

All,

I know it's a long way from being cold outside, but I was wondering if anyone had devised a semi-permanent (or even temp) solution to keeping cold air from seeping through bottom of the side slide. Our 25RSS has a significant amount of cool air that comes in from under the couch in the slide, and I was thinking it would be good to block it off in some fashion to keep the cold air out.

Our last trip in cold weather this past year, I took some fiberglass insulation and poked it into the cracks. Seemed to help a bit, but I had to pull it all back out to close the slide. Not a good permanent solution.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## Ryan Fater (Nov 26, 2010)

Use foam board and cut it so its tight. You can get it at home depot or lowes.


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi! Very new to the Forum and even newer as an Outback owner. So new, in fact, that my wife and I pick up our new Outback this Saturday (9/10). I love reading all the great ideas for modifications that everyone has and is willing to share.

Re: this thread, when Ryan mentions using foam board and to cut it tight, can either Ryan or anyone else clarify the specifics of this? I'm trying to picture what this area looks like or what it entails in completing this modification.

If anyone can possibly provide further details and/or pics that would be great!

--Mark


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Mark W said:


> Hi! Very new to the Forum and even newer as an Outback owner. So new, in fact, that my wife and I pick up our new Outback this Saturday (9/10). I love reading all the great ideas for modifications that everyone has and is willing to share.
> 
> Re: this thread, when Ryan mentions using foam board and to cut it tight, can either Ryan or anyone else clarify the specifics of this? I'm trying to picture what this area looks like or what it entails in completing this modification.
> 
> ...


If your Outback is "new", I don't think this will be a problem for you. We have a 2011 250RS with a side slide, and a rear slide. We have camped in temperatures that got just below freezing at night, and I've never noticed an issue with cold air getting in around the slides. The original post was for a model that is a few years older, and I'm assuming something must be different on those slides, as compared to the new ones.


----------



## Mark W (Aug 23, 2009)

duggy said:


> Hi! Very new to the Forum and even newer as an Outback owner. So new, in fact, that my wife and I pick up our new Outback this Saturday (9/10). I love reading all the great ideas for modifications that everyone has and is willing to share.
> 
> Re: this thread, when Ryan mentions using foam board and to cut it tight, can either Ryan or anyone else clarify the specifics of this? I'm trying to picture what this area looks like or what it entails in completing this modification.
> 
> ...


If your Outback is "new", I don't think this will be a problem for you. We have a 2011 250RS with a side slide, and a rear slide. We have camped in temperatures that got just below freezing at night, and I've never noticed an issue with cold air getting in around the slides. The original post was for a model that is a few years older, and I'm assuming something must be different on those slides, as compared to the new ones.
[/quote]

What you are saying makes sense, Doug--our Outback we get on Saturday is new--a 2012, so hopefully, I won't have to be concerned about this issue! Thanks for the reply!

--Mark


----------

